
South Carolina flood is 6th 1,000-year rain since 2010 - cryptoz
http://www.usatoday.com/story/weather/2015/10/05/south-carolina-flooding-climate-change/73385778/
======
AnimalMuppet
How often do you expect a 1000-year rain?

No, that's not a trick question. You expect it every 1000 years - in any one
location. But how many independent locations are there where you can have a
1000-year rain?

This gets trickier in the US. In Europe, they _know_ what a 1000-year rain is
- they have records. In the US, they have guesses.

